# 92 maxima electrical problems



## bugout908 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a 92 maxima gxe, and my tail lights do not work. its not a fuse or the bulbs... along with the tail lights all the lights behind my odometer do not work... does anyone know what is wrong or how i would go about fixxing this?


----------

